# BMW Motorrad Motorsport introduces the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*The German manufacturer launches an innovative world-wide racing project for privateer BMW Motorrad riders.
*

Munich/Assen, 25th April 2014. In 2014, BMW Motorrad Motorsport will strike out in a completely new direction in international customer racing. The German manufacturer introduces a unique and innovative world-wide racing project: the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy. This is their own competition for privateer BMW Motorrad race riders who contest in different international and national championships and events around the globe. According to the results they achieve in their races, they collect points towards the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy classification. By the end of the year, the world-wide best privateer BMW Motorrad rider is crowned.

"We have set ourselves the goal of making BMW Motorrad a pioneer when it comes to innovative ideas in motorsport", said Stephan Schaller, President BMW Motorrad. "Our aim is to re-define standards in customer racing. For this reason, we are delighted to be able to present a project, the likes of which has never been seen before in international motorcycle racing: the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy. We are the first manufacturer in the world to offer a racing project spanning every continent with an own classification for our privateer riders. As such, BMW Motorrad riders all over the planet are part of one big family. The BMW Motorrad Race Trophy is one part of the extended customer sport programme we offer from 2014 on. Our racing customers are perfect ambassadors for our brand, as they fly the flag for BMW Motorrad on every continent. BMW Motorrad Motorsport repays them for their commitment by offering comprehensive support and many other benefits."

As a part of the strategic realignment towards a strengthened customer sports programme, the management structure of BMW Motorrad Motorsport has been optimised. In a first step, Berthold Hauser, who has decades of experience in international motorcycle racing, has been appointed BMW Motorrad Motorsport Technical Director. Now, in a second step, the position of the BMW Motorrad Motorsport Marketing Director has been created. This role is filled by Udo Mark, who gained motorsport experience from many years in the BMW Group.

At the official launch of the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy at the Dutch round of the 2014 FIM Superbike World Championship at Assen, Hauser and Mark presented details of this unique contest. In the first season, the competition is for privateer BMW Motorrad riders who contest in 15 different championships and events world-wide, from the FIM Superbike World Championship and other international series to national championships and events like the Isle of Man TT (see an overview below). In total, BMW Motorrad riders entering this competition can score points towards the 2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy in race events taking place in 19 countries on six continents. A complex and balancing formula is used to calculate the points they collect for the results they achieved in the single race events. In a ceremony at the end of the year, the 15 best classified riders will be rewarded a trophy and a prize money cheque. The total prize find for the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy stands at 100,000 euros.

From now on, entry to the 2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy is open to all interested privateer riders, who race bikes that are based on the BMW S 1000 RR or the BMW HP4 in one or more of the 15 listed series and events in the 2014 season. It is planned to extend the number of championships in the future. The participation is free of charge.

"We are proud to present our new concept of the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy," said Hauser. "There's never been anything like this in motorcycle racing, BMW Motorrad is the first manufacturer in the world to organise a race trophy especially for its customers. It's kind of a 'championship without limits' - in which the privateer BMW Motorrad riders from some of the most important international and national series in the world play the leading role. BMW Motorrad riders who fight for the title in their championships now also can battle each other for the title of the best BMW Motorrad rider - riders, who would not otherwise be able to test their strength because they take part in completely different series. It's a one-off."

Mark added: "BMW Motorrad has Motorsport in its genes. We believe in customer sport, which is why we want to set new standards. Our aim for the future is to enable all motorcycle enthusiasts around the world to experience our brand and products. This experience now has a name: BMW Motorrad Race Trophy. It provides all riders who battle for points on BMW motorcycles in official racing championships with a platform to select the best BMW Motorrad rider in the world among all fellow BMW riders."

The BMW Motorrad Race Trophy is one pillar of the strengthened customer sport programme of BMW Motorrad Motorsport. For the 2014 season, the support for privateer BMW Motorrad riders and teams from all over the world has been extended. BMW Motorrad Motorsport engineers are on site to work with the privateer teams in numerous international and national championships. In addition, and among other things, online support in all areas regarding the BMW S 1000 RR and the BMW HP4 is offered.

*2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy championships and events:*

1. FIM Superbike World Championship (WSBK)
2. FIM Superstock 1000 Cup (WSTK)
3. FIM Endurance World Championship (EWC)
4. FIM Spanish Superbike Championship (CEV)
5. FIM Sidecar World Championship (SWC)
6. Brazilian Superbike Championship (BRSBK)
7. British Superbike Championship (BSB)
8. Canadian Superbike Championship (CSBK)
9. French Superbike Championship (FSBK)
10. International German Superbike Championship (IDM)
11. Italian Superbike Championship (CIV)
12. Japanese Road Race Championship (MFJ)
13. South African Motorcycle Championship (SAM) 
14. Isle of Man Tourist Trophy (TT)
15. Macau Grand Prix (MGP)


----------

